# Most Interesting Aladdin Lamp Issue - thoughts?



## kero4 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,

I have run into the most interesting alladin lamp issue. I will try and keep this as short as possible as it took me hours of playing and checking to find the issue.

I purchased this weekend a plain stem complete washington drape aladdin lamp with nu-type b burner. I was so excited as locally it's very hard to find antique aladdin lamps on LI.

So got it home and had to do the usual cleaning of burner and all burner parts, fount cleaning etc. One of the dirtiest aladdins I have seen thus far.

Was ready to reassemble the burner into the fount and for the life of me couldn't get it in. Took a closer look at the threads on the burner and noticed they were kinda stripped or rounded off to the point I couldn't get the burner started into the glass fount. This glass fount does not have a brass ring, the threads are right in the fount itself.

At this point I got very annoyed and decided to try putting a 23 burner into the glass fount and was able to get it to go maybe more than half way down before it would not go any further.

So now I wondered why would the b burner have threads that were damaged if the b burner was the correct burner for this year lamp?

I inspected the threads on the glass fount and there is no damage whatsoever. All threads are intact and sharp.

I then checked to see if the threads tapered in the right direction to match the taper on Aladdin burners in general.

It seems and I can be wrong, that the washington drape glass base I have has the threads inverted. Meaning the threads at the bottom on the glass base are wider than the threads at the very top, which is opposite of what it should be. Now I didn't measure then but when I checked with a finger the threads on the glass base def tapper out as you get further down or get wider as the threads go down into the fount.

I assume that's why the 23 burner only went more than half way down. Once the threads on the burner matched the at the very top of the glass base it stopped and I was still left with threads showing on the burner.

Has anyone ever seen this before or heard of it???

That is why I assume the threads on my b burner are stripped or not correct. Someone force fit the b burner into the glass threads and ruined the threads on the burner in the process. The b burner will not even thread into my older 23 bases at this point. I goes part way down and sits on an angle.

It's a damn shame as if true, not only is the burner no good, the glass base is no good, which means for my money all I got was a good b burner flame spreader, gallery and chimney?

Thoughts and comments or directions to where I can post this to get an answer.

B burners are very expensive on their own, let alone a lamp with the b burner complete.

Thanks for reading my long winded post.


----------



## EZO (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to CPF!

As you may already know there are all kinds of useful resources about Aladdin lamps on the web.

It's a shame your lamp appears to have been damaged by some idiot. You may be able to find replacement parts if you look hard enough.

Perhaps Aladdin's page of exploded views of all their models may offer a clue about which model has the thread designs you are describing, although some of the views could be better than they are.

I've owned and loved Aladdin lamps for many years. My best find was an original Model B-400 Caboose Lamp in nice shape I found in a junk shop for 9 bucks. It looked exactly like this one but was missing part of the bracket and needed a chimney and a new wick.


----------

